# Dumpster size for a house remodel?



## shotdown (Apr 18, 2007)

Not likely. I'm thinking more like 6' by 20'. Of course bigger is often (offen) easier but I've work BIG commercial construction jobs that don't use dumpsters THAT BIG!


----------



## ChrWright (Aug 19, 2007)

I have to disagree. 

Go for the 20... You will fill it easily. Be sure you roll the carpet as you take it out--it will take up less space.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

1) No way to tell from here
2) You'll find more stuff to throw in there if it's there
3) Your neighbors will find stuff to throw in there
4) Your relatives will find stuff to throw in there

Get the 30


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

I always get a 30... unless I know I only need 10 then I get a 20.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

slickshift said:


> 1) No way to tell from here
> 2) You'll find more stuff to throw in there if it's there
> 3) Your neighbors will find stuff to throw in there
> 4) Your relatives will find stuff to throw in there
> ...


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

The difference in cost between sizes is nothin' compared to the cost of getting a 2nd container! 

I paid $30 to bump up from a 15yd to 20yd and should have gone even bigger. 

Among other things, you wont have to be worried about packing everything so nice and tight in there...


----------



## jiggyjack (Mar 30, 2007)

Check in your area but most Dumpster Companies will charge an arm and a leg if you throw paint in (It's considered Hazardous waste). Your best bet is to go to a local recycle place with the paint.

As far as size a 20Yrd should be more than big enough.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

only cost me 100 bucks to go from 10 to 20. Here not cheap tho, with a break 460 bucks for 20


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Get the biggest one they have. Better to over estimate if this is a mysterious calculation.
Ron


----------



## markgreen222 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Dumpster Rental answers*

As far as sizes go, I would try going to www.domesticdumpsters.com. They have a FAQ section that helps to select the correct dumpster size. Also, don't forget about getting a permit for the dumpster. Most municipalities require the homeowner to obtain a permit before the roll off container is delivered. DomesticDumpsters.com also has local permit applications available for download.

Good Luck.


----------



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

You would be surprised how fast you can fill a 30 yard dumpster. I bought a 1800 sf cabin this summer and filled 1 1/2 30 yard dumpsters from the demolition of a small single car garage and general cleanup of the house. For me, the price difference between a 20 and 30 was $45. I was also allowed more tonnage in the base rate.

If you find you have extra room, offer up the extra space to the neighbors.


----------



## dumpster123 (May 13, 2011)

hey i am very late to answer this question but idea is not old anyway.
yes should be try 30 dumpster i think.It is very good.
________________
Waste Companies


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

skymaster said:


> only cost me 100 bucks to go from 10 to 20. Here not cheap tho, with a break 460 bucks for 20


Holy buckets! Couple years ago (about the time this thread was started), when I was renovating a house I bought, we rented the biggest dumpster available for $180. The previous owner was a hoarder, so we filled it 3 times. I'm glad that "project" is in the past!


----------



## aluminum13 (May 12, 2011)

DrHicks said:


> Holy buckets! Couple years ago (about the time this thread was started), when I was renovating a house I bought, we rented the biggest dumpster available for $180. The previous owner was a hoarder, so we filled it 3 times. I'm glad that "project" is in the past!


I work in the estate sale business. I did a hoarder project a few months back. He was a mechanic type - car engines, transmissions, plumbing parts, about 20 wooden doors (not for the house, just spare doors), wood, gross furniture, carpet, mowers, on and on and on. 

3 dumpsters worth. *Get good with an axe to make things smaller. That extra labor is worth saving on dump costs.*

If there is metal, don't forget the metal yard. Made $1700 in metal alone - half from steel (heavy...) the rest from copper and brass (wire and pipes), lead, and stainless steel. 

Found this, too:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Geez, now I have to be seriously POd at you! 

Is that a CB360? I had one exactly like that - except orange - that I rode in college. Bullet-proof. And they're now worth big bucks, because they're "vintage."


Gaahhhhh!!! All I found in the hoarder house I bought was a lot of crap! :laughing:


----------



## aluminum13 (May 12, 2011)

DrHicks said:


> Geez, now I have to be seriously POd at you!
> 
> Is that a CB360? I had one exactly like that - except orange - that I rode in college. Bullet-proof. And they're now worth big bucks, because they're "vintage."
> 
> ...


Haha trust me I see a lot of stuff that just shouldn't exist. Seriously, what I've learned from working all these estate sales - all that extra junk you keep because you think it will make your life better somehow but it just holds you down. Sell it or throw it away.

Is a 360 - I saw the orange ones when I researched it, nice looking bikes. I considered it for myself, but this one had a gas tank full of varnish and didn't have a title. Someone 'outbid' me and bought it for parts.

Sorry if this is all too tangential...but yes, the big dumpster is the better value.


----------

